# Pollution Control Units



## mtlogcabin (Feb 2, 2018)

2018 IMC 506.5.2 is a new section dealing with Pollution Control Units and how they are installed. I do not see where they are required under the IMC just if they are installed this is the requirements they have to meet. 
Am I correct or is there a section somewhere else requiring their installation? It seems this might be more of a local zoning issue.


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2018)

Maybe if installed by choice??::



https://cdn-web.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/2018-PMG-Update.pdf


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 2, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> 2018 IMC 506.5.2 is a new section dealing with Pollution Control Units and how they are installed. I do not see where they are required under the IMC just if they are installed this is the requirements they have to meet.
> Am I correct or is there a section somewhere else requiring their installation? It seems this might be more of a local zoning issue.


I'd say you're correct. "The code added coverage and a definition for PCU which are installed in Type 1 exhaust system. The code lacked coverage for them until now."

There was a (mandatory) proposal that was disapproved: 

M 49-15 506.3.13.3.1 (New) 
Proponent: Jon Marcus, representing Jon Marcus 2015 International Mechanical Code Add new text as follows:

506.3.13.3.1 Clearance from dwelling units Where an exhaust discharge outlet is located within 250 feet horizontally of a dwelling unit, it shall comply with one or more of the following: 
1. The point of discharge for such outlet shall be located 25 feet or greater above the highest opening into the dwelling unit. 
2. The exhaust system shall be served by a pollution control unit that is listed for that application and designed to effectively capture and control effluent particulates, contaminants and odors. 
3. The exhaust system shall be an engineered system utilizing a utility set fan and discharge nozzle designed to eject the effluent vertically to a height not less than 25 feet above the dwelling unit. 

Reason: The code currently allows commercial kitchen effluent to discharge as close as 10 feet from an adjacent building which could include single family dwellings and dwelling units in multifamily residential buildings. The occupants of dwelling units that close to the effluent discharge are subjected to the smoke, grease, particulates and odor in the effluent. This can prevent the occupants from opening their windows and enjoying their exterior spaces such as porches and balconies. In some cases, the contaminants enter the dwellings and deposit on the dwelling's interior surfaces. This scenario is all too common in urban areas where dwellings and businesses coexist next door or across a street from each other. The 250 foot horizontal distance and 25 foot vertical are reasonable and would likely allow the effluent to dissipate and be carried away such that the impact on the dwellings is minimal. The proposed text would require a 250 foot horizontal separation, but would allow any lesser horizontal separation where the discharge point is at least 25 foot above the highest window or door of any dwelling within 250 feet. 

Cost Impact: Will increase the cost of construction This proposal will increase the cost of construction because it would require vertical discharge duct extensions or pollution control equipment where it would not be required currently by the code.

https://www.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/IMC2.pdf


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2018)

Has to be another calif thing::

http://www.gaylordventilation.com/Products/PCU/


----------



## mark handler (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry CDA
California does not use the IMC
NIce try though.


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2018)

mark handler said:


> Sorry CDA
> California does not use the IMC
> NIce try though.




???


----------



## mark handler (Feb 3, 2018)

cda said:


> ???


You tried to slam California again, it is not a cali thing, we do not use the IMC nor do we have that section in CA.


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry, when you get a reputation hard to shake it


----------



## mark handler (Feb 3, 2018)

cda said:


> Sorry, when you get a reputation hard to shake it


stereotyping.....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank You Francis for the info.


----------



## rgrace (Feb 8, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> 2018 IMC 506.5.2 is a new section dealing with Pollution Control Units and how they are installed. I do not see where they are required under the IMC just if they are installed this is the requirements they have to meet.
> Am I correct or is there a section somewhere else requiring their installation? It seems this might be more of a local zoning issue.



VPMIA, VBCOA and CAPMO members worked together and submitted this. It is not a mandatory requirement to install these, only guidance for the installation of such that was not previously addressed in the IMC. My jurisdiction have been using these guidelines for years as a means to approve these through code modification.


----------



## rgrace (Feb 8, 2018)

FYI - M51-15


----------



## JAL (Nov 27, 2018)

Has the California Building Code addressed these things yet?  In re: to the sprinkler portion?
Who inspects the systems?  Mechanical or Sprinkler inspector?  Both?  I didn't see anything in NFPA 96 about them either.


----------

